# 04 Pontiac GTO Having Problems Starting



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I been having this problem occur for the past month. Its not consistent but it happens. When i put the key in to start the car, sometimes it wont start. I dont get a clicking sound and my radio turns on. My dash lights up and all. I just had the battery replaced about 4 months ago. So i dont think its the battery. Sometimes it will take me a couple of times to try and start the car and it will finally work. I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem? Thank you for you help.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it an automatic or stick shift?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

trues607 said:


> Is it an automatic or stick shift?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Automatic


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Could be the neutral safety swich. When it won't start put it in neutral and then try it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

trues607 said:


> Could be the neutral safety swich. When it won't start put it in neutral and then try it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok next time ill put it in neutral and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

It might also be a security issue.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

trues607 said:


> It might also be a security issue.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i still keep having the same problem. It eventually turns on but its very annoying and im afraid one day it wont start and ill be stuck. i also forgot to mention i get the engine light on when it doesnt start.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

You might have a bad starter. When it cranks does is seem like it's cranking slower than normal. The check engine light always comes on with the key on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

trues607 said:


> You might have a bad starter. When it cranks does is seem like it's cranking slower than normal. The check engine light always comes on with the key on.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry im getting back to you late. Yes sometimes it seems that is starts slow. But sometimes it starts up fast. Im thinking the same thing. Anyone know how much a starter would cost me? Is it easy to do it yourself or is it a mechanics job kinda thing?


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

You'll have to take off the skid plate and you will see the starter on the passenger side bellhousing. It's underneath the exhaust manifold. Not sure how easy to take off. I've never done one on a GTO. I've seen prices for starters from around $125 and up on ebay and auto stores. Maybe someone will chime in that has replaced one before.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

trues607 said:


> You'll have to take off the skid plate and you will see the starter on the passenger side bellhousing. It's underneath the exhaust manifold. Not sure how easy to take off. I've never done one on a GTO. I've seen prices for starters from around $125 and up on ebay and auto stores. Maybe someone will chime in that has replaced one before.


Ok thanks. Ill see if i can find some info on that. Also, i forgot to mention this happens mostly in the mornings when the car is cold. During the day it hardly ever happens once its been running. If anyone has replaced a starter around here i would really appreciate it if you gave me some advice. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's pretty easy Skid plate swung out of the way, two bolts and electrcal connection.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I took in my car to sears just to make sure it wasnt the battery. They checked it and it was good. They also checked my starter and alternator. They also checked out good. Now im starting to think this may be my ignition switch. Ive been having trouble with my key getting stuck. Not sure if that may have something to do with it. Or maybe its electrical? Anyhow, Im kinda lost right now. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SKOOK (Aug 29, 2013)

Experienced the exact problem you describe.
I just replaced the starter on my 04 this weekend. Got it from Rock Auto. New, not reman, AC Delco (Mitsubishi) #92169668 $230. 

Not difficult:
Disconnect battery
Get under car
Unplug O2 sensors
Remove the cat pipe (I started with the rear of the pipe and then went to the connection at the manifold) This was the only semi difficult part
Remove the starter mounting bolts 
Let it hang and remove the heat shield (just prys off) and the electrical connections
Reassemble in reverse order
I replaced the gasket at the rear of cat pipe. Your car, your call
Took approximately 45 minutes (1 hour with a beer break) hand tools only, no air
Sorry, I don't remember tool sizes
Good luck


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

SKOOK said:


> Experienced the exact problem you describe.
> I just replaced the starter on my 04 this weekend. Got it from Rock Auto. New, not reman, AC Delco (Mitsubishi) #92169668 $230.
> 
> Not difficult:
> ...


Hmm. What led you to replace the starter? Did you get it checked somewhere to find out it was the starter?


----------



## SKOOK (Aug 29, 2013)

The very first time it didn't start right off, I immediately thought ???. Had my wife try to start it while I watched the headlights. No draw. A couple more tries and it fired. I checked the battery. 12.8 V showing on multimeter. Basic electrical checks showed nothing bad. In my eyes it had to be starter. Verified my opinion with a mechanic I worked with at a Pontiac dealer back in the 80s. He agreed. So I ordered one and changed it. All's well now. Didn't bench test the original one, maybe someday.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

SKOOK said:


> The very first time it didn't start right off, I immediately thought ???. Had my wife try to start it while I watched the headlights. No draw. A couple more tries and it fired. I checked the battery. 12.8 V showing on multimeter. Basic electrical checks showed nothing bad. In my eyes it had to be starter. Verified my opinion with a mechanic I worked with at a Pontiac dealer back in the 80s. He agreed. So I ordered one and changed it. All's well now. Didn't bench test the original one, maybe someday.


Im just worried if its not the starter ill be out $230.


----------



## SKOOK (Aug 29, 2013)

I get it. Money's tight and times are tough. And I see in post #13 you said you had Sears check the starter and they said it was good. I just said I had the same problem and how I fixed mine. If your problem does turn out to be a starter, at least now you know how to change it. Good luck.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

SKOOK said:


> The very first time it didn't start right off, I immediately thought ???. Had my wife try to start it while I watched the headlights. No draw. A couple more tries and it fired. I checked the battery. 12.8 V showing on multimeter. Basic electrical checks showed nothing bad. In my eyes it had to be starter. Verified my opinion with a mechanic I worked with at a Pontiac dealer back in the 80s. He agreed. So I ordered one and changed it. All's well now. Didn't bench test the original one, maybe someday.


Here is a video i just took. It does actually make some clicking noises by the fuse box and under the engine.

http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=rNF-TKqkKQ0&o=U


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Something else to concider is parasitic drain of the battery. If you experience this only when it's been sitting like over night you might have a drained battery that recharges so they didn't catch it. Put an amp meter in series with the battery line and check for amp draw when off.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Something else to concider is parasitic drain of the battery. If you experience this only when it's been sitting like over night you might have a drained battery that recharges so they didn't catch it. Put an amp meter in series with the battery line and check for amp draw when off.


Hmm, i just bought the battery under a year ago but i may have a bad battery. Ill go ahead and give it a check in the morning when i have the problem. When i do this test what numbers should i be concerned about. First time doing this. Anyone have a link to do this correctly?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I have this amp meter i used. Set it to under 40 amps. Took the negative cable off to the battery. Put the red lead on the negative cable and the black lead on the negative battery terminal. I couldn't get a reading higher than .15 Unless im doing it wrong i didnt see any parasitic drain.


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

have you tried taking out your ignition cylinder and looking to see if anything is blocking any of the contacts? Since money is an issue its something you can do with nothing other than some time.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

bbejj123 said:


> have you tried taking out your ignition cylinder and looking to see if anything is blocking any of the contacts? Since money is an issue its something you can do with nothing other than some time.


I just bout a new ignition cylinder and replaced the one i had. So far the key hasnt gotten stock. The ignition cylinder feels alot tighter now. i also can tell my car starts off better.


----------

